# Petfinder Hav Slated for bad things



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13930743

AHH, I wanted to adopt her, but my hubby said absolutely not and to stop bitching about him on Hav Forum. Anyone want another one, it's breaking my heart.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I saw her too, she's a doll. My husband will :boom: if I even mention getting another.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww, she's a doll! Wonder if they could transfer her to Havanese Rescue?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, that's so sad. I can't stand the thought of her getting euthanized. Poor baby. I really really hope someone can take her. I would in a second, but there's no way in h**l my DH would let me get another.
Gina


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> Aww, she's a doll! Wonder if they could transfer her to Havanese Rescue?


I sent them the website to HRI and asked them to please not kill the dog


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am waiting and hoping to hear that she is with HRI!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I sent them the website to HRI and asked them to please not kill the dog


Would it be beneficial to send HRI an email about this dog?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh I wish I hadn't seen this. Now I'm going to worry about her all night. I pray she can go to HRI. How can we find out?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Oh I wish I hadn't seen this. Now I'm going to worry about her all night. I pray she can go to HRI. How can we find out?


Me too. These types of situations make me sad beyond belief. I just hope and pray something wonderful happens.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

I sent HRI an email about the sweet girl, I hope they do something. It's really tearing me up, but it's not worth my husbands wrath to just bring her home. . . Ok it might be worth the wrath, but only if HRI can't help.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What if you got her & found a no kill rescue?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cutie I hope HRI can take her.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I got an email back about the dog. The people who put the dog on the website aren't the ones who have the dog. They say that the place that has the dog will not contact rescue. :jaw:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So they are trying to sell the dog? That is what it sounds like to me.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> So they are trying to sell the dog? That is what it sounds like to me.


I don't know. Since we can't past emails here, what they said was that I reached their volunteer organization and not the animal control and that the animal control has custody of the dog and that they publicize the urgent pets as a service but the Coweta County Animal Control won't contact rescue organizations.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> So they are trying to sell the dog? That is what it sounds like to me.


No, I looked at the website again. They say the pound has the dog and they don't ask for any money and tell you to go to the pound.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Just got a reply email back from HRI. Looks like they are at least going to take a look at her. Will update when I know more.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats good to hear..hope they get to her in time!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm praying they reach her in time. That sweet little girl deserves better.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh that is good. I hope the HRI gets there quickly. I guess the pound doesn't have enough voluteers to contact the rescues. So very sad.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How do we find out what happened with her....or do we want to know


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

still on petfinders and I haven't heard back again from HRI.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Just got an update from HRI, she's been adopted. :rockon:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats great!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumbelleina said:


> Just got an update from HRI, she's been adopted. :rockon:


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wonderful !!!!: cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Yippee! That is a great ending to the story! I feel better now.

Thanks for following through on that!

Annie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was afraid to open this thread. Now I'm glad I did.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank goodness.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Like Geri, I was afraid to open this, but I'm so happy she got a home. Yeaaaa, I love happy news!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so happy about this!!! Did HRI step in and help her get adopted? 
Gina


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

No idea who adopted her, only that HRI emailed me to let me know that she has been adopted. I think someone outside of HRI saw her and loved her just like all of us did and saved her.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news! I was worried about that little girl!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*if you know of a dog needing rescue's assistance...*

WHAT DO I DO WHEN I HAVE INFORMATION ABOUT A HAVANESE THAT MAY NEED RESCUE? WHO DO I SEND THE INFORMATION TO?

These questions come up often. Here is what you do:

1) If you hear from an individual that has a dog they want to surrender, it's best to send them to our WEBSITE. On the right hand side is a large "button" that says: HAVANESE HELP REQUEST HRI ASSISTANCE. Have the individual fill out the form that pops up when you click on the button.

2) If you have first hand information about a dog needing rescue you can use the same procedure. Go to the website and click on the large button that says HAVANESE HELP REQUEST HRI ASSISTANCE. Please include any contact information and links if possible. An intake volunteer will get more information from the individual or organization with the Havanese and will take care of contacting the state contact as well. You can also write directly to the intake committee using the address [email protected]. Again, include all the contact information and links if possible.

Thank you for keeping an eye open for Havanese in need of rescue's assistance.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH this is great info to have thanks.


----------

